# 2005.5 Vacuum Pump Oil leak



## Ark83 (Apr 26, 2012)

I will be replacing the vacuum pump on my 2005.5 Jetta this weekend. So far, it looks to be a stright foward process. Luckily I have the 5 speed Manual and not the auto. As I have read the auto requires some tricks and according to the book, you need to drop the tranny to get the vacuum pump out . 

Anyone else done a vacuum pump on a 5MT and have any tips or things to look out for?


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

Yea the autos suck


----------



## Ark83 (Apr 26, 2012)

For anyone who ends up searching for 2.5l mkv vacuum pump replacement in the future,

Replacing the vacuum pump on the 2.5l with manual tranny is very straight forward. Took me a little over an hour, and I went slow and steady... :thumbup:

Removed the engine cover, air ducting to the throttle body, and the shift lever. This gave me plenty of room to get to the 3 bolts. Removed the old pump and gasket, replaced with new pump and gasket.


----------



## MkvMikeD (May 3, 2012)

Any tips on doing this for an auto tranny? I just found out my vacuum pump for the brake booster is leaking oil and don't want to shell out $1200 

TIA 
-Mike


----------



## geovanni78 (Dec 20, 2010)

I also will need to perform this on my 2005.5 2.5L Jetta....Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank in advance!


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

best way is to start to loosen all the trans bolts and t converter bolts, dont take it apart, use a front jack under the trans and loose the bolts intill it spreads apart enough to take it out,


----------



## Master_P (Feb 10, 2012)

I haven't found much DIY information for a vacuum pump swap, specifically in the form of write-ups with pictures, for either a manual or auto tranny.

What I do know is the PN for the MK5 pump is 07K-145-100-H, and the H is the latest revision pump. From what I gather, the top cover of the pump can be removed to allow for easier installation in the 09G tranny, BUT removing the cover can compromise the integrity of the pump (which has tight internal clearances)... so this defeats the point of a new part.

There are mixed opinions about _slightly _separating the tranny from the block. Some say it's a safe short-cut, while others say it's flat out insane. I haven't found anything detailing if the driveshafts must come out for a slight separation, if the lower ball joints require separation, or how/which the tranny mounts must be separated... hell, I'd like to just know how far to separate the tranny from the block.... 0.25 inches... 0.5 inches... or more?


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

inside and outside the dealership removing the cover will screw it up to the point it starts making noise ,I have changed many pumps that other tech have just replaced by removing the cover and sneaking it in, its not safe at all, i loosen all the t converter bolts intill the bolts on the stud are not showing then lil by lil i loosen the trans bolts intil im able to removed the pump.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

vrsick147 said:


> inside and outside the dealership removing the cover will screw it up to the point it starts making noise ,I have changed many pumps that other tech have just replaced by removing the cover and sneaking it in, its not safe at all, i loosen all the t converter bolts intill the bolts on the stud are not showing then lil by lil i loosen the trans bolts intil im able to removed the pump.


The 100% right way is to remove the trans, but this is how we do it. If youre good enough you can disassemble the pump, it works for people who know their stuff.


----------

